# GoalsBot.com - Fully automated goals & corners bot



## ourtimeisnow (May 16, 2019)

Hello,

*GoalsBot is the ultimate automated betting bot for football in-play under/over AH goals and corners betting.*

Runs *24/7* on our Private Server.
Uses biggest Asian bookmakers offering *highest odds & limits*.
Comes with preloaded systems for *unlimited* bets placement.
Available in two versions - with *Manual Selections* and *Auto Selections* (for truly fully automated betting process).
If you are using the bot with the Auto Selections mode, there is basically nothing that you have to do on the daily basis - just switch the AS on and choose which systems you wish to follow.

Add your own systems & edit the existing ones with ease.

We have recently added a new script feature which enables the BOT to receive the selections from B365 live feeds data (e.g. shots on target, dangerous attacks, odds etc). So you can come up with your stats conditions and the script will update all in-play matches and will send the selections to the BOT for bet placement once your stats conditions are met. Contact us, if you wish to integrate and automate your in-play betting systems ad strategies.

The bot is very easy to use and comes with good documentation and some demo videos.

There is nothing that you need to install on your computer. All you have to do is to log in on our website to access the bot (which runs 24/7).

Please feel free to ask if you have more questions.

GoalsBot.com


----------

